# 1969 gto ram air 3 correct radiator code



## hammerhd1 (Feb 24, 2010)

I have been working on my gto for a while now and have to finish it... I need to know what is the correct harrison radiator code for my car .... Can any one help thx


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

there were 4 different coded Harrison radiators used, depending on how your '69 GTO was equipped. Have pulled many of them over the years, alway been a BIG demand for manual trans versions, which, again, am out of pass side tanks.

PA...4 core manual transmission
PB...4 core Turbo 400
BO...3 core manual transmission
B(?)...3 core Turbo 400... this last one, can't remember getting a request for one, will have to look @ original tanks i have boxed for code. 

About 15 years ago, began removing original tanks & top & bottom rails of original Harrison rads needing recoring, as had so many just taking up too much space & metal guys were giving top dollar for copper. 

Last... we can thank the Chinese in the early 00's for cornering the market on spun copper & causing the dramatic increase in rise of about anything with copper in it, esp...new copper radiator cores. Even with metals down from historic highs, the price to properly recore such original radiators is aprox 3x what it was costing me in the late 90's.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

hammerhd1 said:


> I have been working on my gto for a while now and have to finish it... I need to know what is the correct harrison radiator code for my car .... Can any one help thx


hope this helps


----------

